# Breitling Headwind Day-Date Automatic A45355



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Breitling Headwind Day-Date Automatic
Reference A45355, 43.7mm Steel case
Very good condition, running great.
Watch only, no box/papers.

Price is $1650. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer.
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added.
FedEx Express shipping is included.
International shipping can be arranged.
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

